# DIY : 24/7 New Water Drip System



## neoprodigy (Nov 12, 2006)

Water Changes... do you love doing them? Well I'm tired of the doing water changes every other day on 18+ tanks...

The 24/7 drip system is a constant drip of "new" water and any excess water will overflow out the tank through the drains. Similar to an Overflow filter except it has a much slower flow rate.

Here's how my system works:

*Water -> (filter) -> Aged Water Barrel -> Tank -> Overflow -> Drain/Sink/Lawn*

*----- Aged Water Barrel----*

I tap into the cold water pipe :










The aged water barrel :










You have to get Float Valve !! or your place will be flooded ! 










The pump that pumps water into the tanks :











To age the water you must aerate the water 24/7.

I have an air stone in the barrel but I didn't think it was enough, so I added a pump to circulate the water even more.










Circulated back in to the barrel :










Spray bar helps spread the water around :










You see the yellow quick disconnect ? Why the quick disconnect ? 
It's just incase I need to do a quick water change


----------



## neoprodigy (Nov 12, 2006)

*----- DRILL TANK----*










If you want the water level to be higher, all you have to do is add an extention to allow the water level to rise.











*----- NON DRILL TANK----*

here is how the overflow works










Here is a DIY version. Its much cheaper and works the same way.











*----- How to build a Neoprodigy DIY overflow----*

Im using a 1-1/4 pvc pipe :










PVC primer and cement :










Primer the ends :











When its all cemented :


----------



## neoprodigy (Nov 12, 2006)

*----- Installing the drip----*

New water to the tanks :










The flow valve :










The drip :










*----- Install the over flow----*


I use zip ties to secure it to the pole :




























The level of the PVC pipe to the right controls the level of water in the tank. Make sure you line up the pipe with the desired water level in the tank correctly :










You see the vinyl pipe from the tank to the overflow?


----------



## neoprodigy (Nov 12, 2006)

If you have time you can use pvc piping instead :



















To start the siphon process I use a pump to quick start it. Pump the water until it starts to flow out of the tube. 










This Setup Drains to the Sink :










My other setup is set to drain to the AC draining system :


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I speak for everyone when I say...........

WOW!!!!!!! (or other expression of amazement).

I was thinking to myself, thats a lot fo work that requires a fair amount of knowhow. Then I saw the link in your sig. It all became clear to me


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW is right, now if only I understood most of it:lol: but I'll read it again when I get home.


----------

